# SuperDave - can you tell me about my new frame



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Just got it in yesterday and finished putting it together and taking it for a little spin this afternoon. What I think I have is a TDF 2010 F1 frame. I was told by the individual that I bought it from that this was a special paint job made, only one of three made (54,56,58) for any of the riders on the Garmin team that made it into the yellow jersey. Do not know if that is true but I do know that I haven't seen this one around and can't find on any photos of it?! If you know anything else about it could you please share; it's the 58 by the way!


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

All I can say is "Wow!". Even if the back story behind this bike doesn't prove true, and I hope it does, that is one beautiful bike!


----------



## pumaking (Nov 29, 2009)

Dan Martin's F1 SL


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful bikes. I really love the color on the Martin F1.


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Put 65 miles on it with my local group ride this morning; accelerates instantaneously, and carves a corner with the best of them! Now I just need the wind to die down here in southeast Texas (15-25mph this morning) and Martin's VO2 max and I'll be set. 
But seriously night and day difference between my AR5 and this bike. I know a lot has to do with the carbon layup but I can't say enough about how stiff the F1 frame is!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

95zpro said:


> Just got it in yesterday and finished putting it together and taking it for a little spin this afternoon. What I think I have is a TDF 2010 F1 frame. I was told by the individual that I bought it from that this was a special paint job made, only one of three made (54,56,58) for any of the riders on the Garmin team that made it into the yellow jersey. Do not know if that is true but I do know that I haven't seen this one around and can't find on any photos of it?! If you know anything else about it could you please share; it's the 58 by the way!


Who did you buy it from? We made a couple Tour Edition bikes for Garmin each year. There are a couple pink Giro editions as well as a few custom National Champ bikes like Dan's.

I think the 58cm was built using an F1 Sprint front triangle lay up and F1 SL rear.

-SD


----------



## Dray3573 (Jun 22, 2010)

That is a gorgeous bike. However, I think a SRAM Red TDF group would just set it off!


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

Dray3573 said:


> That is a gorgeous bike. However, I think a SRAM Red TDF group would just set it off!


My future plans already included some lightweight wheels, Devox seat and I was thinking an upgrade from 7800 to 7900 but that's a great idea on the Red TDF group!! :devil:


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

I remember seeing one of these on Ebay probably 6 months ago. I forgot how much it went for but it was a pretty penny. Beautiful bike.


----------



## Biker Dude (Sep 13, 2010)

95zpro said:


> Put 65 miles on it with my local group ride this morning; accelerates instantaneously, and carves a corner with the best of them! Now I just need the wind to die down here in southeast Texas (15-25mph this morning) and Martin's VO2 max and I'll be set.
> But seriously night and day difference between my AR5 and this bike. I know a lot has to do with the carbon layup but I can't say enough about how stiff the F1 frame is!


Doh! Hope that's not a knock against the AR5. I haven't even ordered mine yet!


----------

